# 75 gal/ 55 filter/refugium



## sothernboy (Mar 17, 2012)

Starting out small planted tank any advice welcome thanks in advance


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Very interesting! How did you make the background?


----------



## sothernboy (Mar 17, 2012)

hello, foam & concrete


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

How long did the concrete affect the water? (or maybe you already have hard water and this is not an issue?)


----------



## sothernboy (Mar 17, 2012)

Prior to installing the background I did a salt treatment with several water changes, as of now ph is remaining steady.


----------

